

Ask HN: Is inductive charging feasible for electric car batteries? - houseofshards

The way I am thinking about it is to have the car wirelessly and continuously charge when it is on the road.
======
pedalpete
I'm sure lots of people will say no. The rate of loss in induction charging is
too high when you need high-power application, you'd have to wire the entire
road, which would be costly, and I'm sure a million other reasons.

Doesn't mean it won't be done though. However, rather than consider induction
charging specifically, may I suggest you look at the potential another way?

What is the benefit of 'continuously charg[ing] when ... on the road'? What
you want is a car that drives and the battery will never run down. So how else
can you get to that state? Why does it matter if the battery runs down? With
autonomous vehicles on our doorstep, how does that change the need to always
have a full battery? Can a car be charged by another care while driving?

So, is it feasible? Maybe. Is it valuable? Maybe. Keep on your line of
questioning and you may discover something more interesting.

